# Does anyone know the name of this petstore?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

There are neon tetras and angel fish posted on the front of the store. It's near the Staples across from Pacific Mall.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

You're probably talking about Aquapets


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah it's Aquapets.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks! guys for the help


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

they give good discounts if you buy in bulk..

and the owner and his wife that works there are very friendly and knowledgable..


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> they give good discounts if you buy in bulk..
> 
> and the owner and his wife that works there are very friendly and knowledgable..


I thought I read that Ricky does not show up often there and I think it was his brother or some other business partner that runs it most of the time. I have been told to ask if Ricky is in before going as a lot of feedback has mentioned Ricky is most helpful and honest about the help.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

His wife Jackie is also very helpful.


----------

